# Reheating pulled pork for tomorrow and question about finishing sauce.



## smokinfam (Feb 4, 2012)

I am finishing up a 10lb boston butt for pulled pork on tomorrow evening.  The butt is right now around 205 DegF.  I am preparing to wrap in towels and put into a cooler.  I am going to try the finishing sauce everyone on here raves about (in the sticky).  If I mix up the recipe, how much do I use?  Also, since I won't be serving the pulled pork until tomorrow evening, what is the best way to reheat and serve tomorrow evening?  Throw it in the oven before serving?

Also, I collected all the drippings from the butt as it smoked.  Should I use that for anything or just pitch it?

Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2012)

smokinfam said:


> I am finishing up a 10lb boston butt for pulled pork on tomorrow evening.  The butt is right now around 205 DegF.  I am preparing to wrap in towels and put into a cooler.  I am going to try the finishing sauce everyone on here raves about (in the sticky).  If I mix up the recipe, how much do I use?The recipe makes several cups you would add to taste it is very tangy and spicy.   Also, since I won't be serving the pulled pork until tomorrow evening, what is the best way to reheat and serve tomorrow evening?  Throw it in the oven before serving? Let it cool to the touch, pull it then bag and refrigerate it...Next day add the defatted dripping and heat it in a Crock Pot on High or in a pan covered with foil at 325*F until it hits 165*F...Add your finishing sauce to taste...
> 
> Also, I collected all the drippings from the butt as it smoked.  Should I use that for anything or just pitch it? Never toss Liquid Gold!...This stuff is great in Baked Beans, Soups or Gravies...
> 
> Thanks.


SoFlaQers finishing sauce is great for a Carolina Style Pulled Pork...If you like your pulled pork on the Sweeter side more of a Kansas City Style try my Foiling Juice... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj  ...JJ


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

I always save the drippings and throw it in the freezer a bit so the fat settles to the top them remove it with a paper towel then reheat  the liquid gold and pour it back over your butt once it has been pulled. You are planning on pulling it tonight right then just reheating the pulled pork tomorrow? You can just save the finishing sauce until tomorrow and then serve it on the side and let people add it to their sandwich as they please or what I do is put a bunch of it over the meat once is has been pulled then save some for the next day and let people add it as they like. My wife doesn't care for vinegar flavor so she isn't too crazy about vinegar tasting finishing sauces so it's just easier if I add more to my sandwich before I eat it. I usually vacuum seal my PP and then just throw the whole bag into a boiling pot of water to heat it up but mine usually come out of the freezer. If I was reheating it the next day I would probably try the steamer pan trick that a lot of people talk about on here. Or just warm it up in the oven or crock pot with some of that liquid gold poured over it so it doesn't dry out.


----------



## smokinfam (Feb 4, 2012)

I am a bit confused.  I wasn't aware that SoFlaQers sauce is for Carolina style (sour) pulled pork.  Actually, I don't like the Carolina style BBQ, so it sounds like the vinegar finishing sauce wouldn't be a good choice.  I really don't like sweet either.  So if I don't prefer sour or sweet, I guess I like more of a smoky slightly tangy flavor.  Is there a finishing sauce for this?  Perhaps using the drippings would give me this flavor?
 


Chef JimmyJ said:


> SoFlaQers finishing sauce is great for a Carolina Style Pulled Pork...If you like your pulled pork on the Sweeter side more of a Kansas City Style try my Foiling Juice... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj  ...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 4, 2012)

You can just use some apple juice and the defatted drippings if you want to go simple. I have used all three and they are all very good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2012)

That's the nice thing about my recipe...Like it Tangy, you just add Cider Vinegar until it suits your taste...I designed the recipe to be Flexible...Want more Heat add Cayenne, South West add Cumin...California style add Sprouts!...Just Kidding 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Go anyway you wish...JJ


----------



## supercenterchef (Feb 4, 2012)

"Also, I collected all the drippings from the butt as it smoked.  Should I use that for anything or just pitch it?"

Ever used the liquid gold for yorkshire puddin'?

Lawd hab mercy!!  Good eats...


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow! I was just about to ask this very same question! I got a late start on my boston butt today. I don't see me finishing it up until around midnight tonight. Man, I will be smoking all day....what a shame! lol I'm really pretty stoked!!!! So I'm glad that I ran across this thread. It NEVER OCCURRED to me to collect the drippings from my pork butt as it smoked. I LOVE this idea, as I am all about using every bit of flavor. I always use left over bones, skin, and wing tips for stocks. So this idea is exceedingly appealing to me. But now that I have my smoker going, is it too late? I can't figure out a way to safely pull out my butt, lift the rack,and place a pan underneath without burning myself or losing my nice, stable temp. Any ideas?!?!


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, what a dummy am I? I didn't think about the fact that since I'm smoking at 230, the temp wasn't too hot. Got a pan slid under that sucker with no problems. I'm going to use the drippings in my baked beans tomorrow. YAY!


----------

